# Silver Sneakers Card



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Silver Sneakers! What the heck is that? Geriatric exercise classes? I almost threw the letter away, but opened it anyway.



> The Healthways SilverSneakers Fitness program is an* insurance benefit included in more than 65 Medicare health plans*. Through SilverSneakers, health plans and group retirement plans provide a gym membership to their insured, *usually at no additional cost*.
> 
> Your SilverSneakers membership allows you access to *more than 13,000 participating locations nationwide,* and includes all the basic amenities plus group exercise classes geared specifically towards the active older adult.


Yesterday, courtesy of Silver Sneakers, I got signed up for a free Gold's Gym membership. I also have the option of free memberships to 24 Hour Fitness, Curves and a host of other chain gyms, five of which are within 2.5 miles of my house. I'm not so much into indoor exercise, but this has possibilities, especially when it is brain-fry hot in August and Sept. I live in a city that is at the same latitude as Cairo, Egypt and the humidity levels of Calcutta. This Gold's Gym also has an indoor lap pool, so plus.

So, for those of us 65+, this is a surprising benefit, but not an unwelcome one. 
As an introvert, I like gyms for the same reason I like libraries: I can be around people doing the same things I like to do (reading! working out!) but with no obligation for extended conversation with any of them.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Way back in time when I lived in Costa Mesa, I participated in some exercise/dance classes at a local gym. I enjoyed them a lot, and got a hell of a workout. I went there with the express purpose of meeting some fit women that would want to go out on a date. Never had any luck from that perspective, but it turned out to be very worthwhile anyway. Would be good in the depths of winter when the rain seems to never end, like this past winter. I'm not much interested in lifting weights or swimming, but dancing is a lot of fun.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmm, I don't supposed they'll cover bike parts for those of us that don't like the gym? Seems only fair to me.

chaz


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What a great offer to take advantage.

My mom is 83 and has always been active (biking, ice skating, curling, xc skiing) but never worked out in a gym until 5 years ago until she joined GoodLife.
She goes 4 days a week, has a fitness program and feels and looks 20 years younger! I hope I look as good as her at 83!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> What a great offer to take advantage.
> 
> My mom is 83 and has always been active (biking, ice skating, curling, xc skiing) but never worked out in a gym until 5 years ago until she joined GoodLife.
> She goes 4 days a week, has a fitness program and feels and looks 20 years younger! I hope I look as good as her at 83!


Awesome! Glad to hear that Judy. Enjoy as much time as you can with her in these later years. Maybe join her for a workout and lunch once in awhile.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks DJ wish I could see her more often

"The best fitness program is the one you will stick with." pretty much sums it up


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

chazpat said:


> Hmm, I don't supposed they'll cover bike parts for those of us that don't like the gym? Seems only fair to me. chaz


Three or four years ago one of the guys that races with (against?) Mr. JB in Cat 1 60+ showed up to the races with a new Specialized S-Works Epic. He got his doc to write a prescription for it as part of a health-related exercise cost, so tax free, and this saved him around $800. (There is no state income tax where we live, which is offset by high sales tax of 8%).


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got signed up through my medicare Part C provider. Like for the OP, the initial notification seemed pretty lame but after checking it out I got a full 24 Hour Fitness health club membership for free. They have many locations close by and I can go to any of them.


----------



## trysixty (Jun 21, 2016)

New name is Silver&Fit. Had it for 5 years and for free is a steal. I’m lucky to live in a area we’re you can ride year around (if you don’t mind rain,mud and 35-40F) and we have trails,mountains all over. BUT...You can’t ride everyday for 3 hours without getting bored a little each week......Silver&Fit is a free way to go to a gym and “try” those gym workouts Nino and Katie do😄. Free sauna and steam room too🥵


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

The gym gets $2 for each visit---
My gym---a fitness 19 is full of older folks using this in the middle of the day when the younger crowd i working-most do not take classes but use the equipment--there is a significant social aspect to the folks.
Note not all medicare supplement plans offer this --in my area (blue shield/anthem/stanford--do but UHC does not)so when one signs up they need to check the plan.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

As mentioned, this is not a benefit you get with Medicare. It's a benefit you get with Medicare Advantage, or with many of the supplemental plans available for an additional cost.
If, for example, you are on Tricare as your supplemental care, it's not covered. OTOH, Tricare is free.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm on traditional MediCare; the Silver Sneakers/Silver & Fit benefit comes through my Part B insurance, covered by my retirement benefits. Insurance is part of BC/BS. 

The nice thing about the Silver & Fit program is that I can go to any participating gym in the program, in any city. For example, when I'm out of town I can go to the Gold's Gym in another city.


----------

